# passion fruit mousse and also caramel mousse



## angrychef (Jan 15, 2001)

If anyone has a good professional recipe for both these mousses, please share or at least point me in right direction. Thanks!


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

Mousse recipes for you:

Passion Fruit Mousse Recipes

Caramel Mousse Recipes


----------



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

I love Michel Roux's carmel mousse...it's in his "Finest Desserts" book! All of his mousses are wonderful, they usually contain gelatin, great for freezing (minimal though)! I beleive he has a passion fruit mousse cake in the dessert book he did with his brother (although I haven't made that yet).

Also for chocolate carmel mousse try Marcel Desalniers', in Death By Chocolate. He also has very good mousses, usually very simple with-out gelatin.


----------



## thebighat (Feb 21, 2001)

"Finest Desserts" is some of my favorite bedtime reading. Beautiful pictures, beautiful recipes..they are kind of tough though. Making a pate a bombe with a couple of tb of syrup and 2 yolks. I spent all afternoon once making the love hearts with pate a choux and creme chiboust. Would like to know how to make the marzipan figs.


----------



## angrychef (Jan 15, 2001)

cchiu, thanks for the lead but I already did a google search before posting my question. I am looking for a tried and true recipe. I made a passion fruit mousse yesterday with a standard recipe for fruit mousse with just puree, gelatin, sugar and cream and it was too tart and too strong. I think I will try one recipe using condensed milk and the other using a pate a bomb. Generally I like clean and pure fruit flavors in my mousses without the use of eggs or yolks.


----------



## angrychef (Jan 15, 2001)

cchiu, thanks for the lead but I already did a google search before posting my question. I am looking for a tried and true recipe. I made a passion fruit mousse yesterday with a standard recipe for fruit mousse with just puree, gelatin, sugar and cream and it was too tart and too strong. I think I will try one recipe using condensed milk and the other using a pate a bomb. Generally I like clean and pure fruit flavors in my mousses without the use of eggs or yolks.


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

For my caramel mousse, I use my white choc. mousse, add gleatin, and pour in caramel sauce. I fold it in to the point where it's not fully incorporated, and you can see the swirls of sauce in it.


----------



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

Hum...if I had to pick I'd probably say Finest desserts is my favorite book! I've made almost everything in it....but I haven't done the figs (I can never find fresh figs) yet.

Yes, some items are definatly easier to make doubling the recipe, although many torte recipes make 2. 

His carmel mousse is terrific!!! You won't have any problem increasing quantities!

Also look thru the 3 chocolatier books...(can't think of their titles right this second) the plated dessert ones....Neoclassical Desserts, Finalies....
Theres a so many fruit mousse recipes in them. I've made several that were terrrific!

Momoregs mousse sounds great...what thickness do you use with your carmel....how much sugar melted with how much cream?


----------



## pooh (Mar 13, 2001)

In the Grand Finales series:

A Neoclassic View of Plated Desserts
The Art of the Plated Desserts
A Modernist View of Plated Desserts


----------



## angrychef (Jan 15, 2001)

W. -- I don't have that book. If you find the time could you please post the recipe. Thanks!


----------



## spoons (Nov 10, 2000)

I use the passion fruit mousse from Grand Finales pg. 322 

But, it has egg yolks. If you are interested, I'll post it.


----------



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

My book is at work so I'll have to post the carmel mousse recipe tomarrow. I was looking in the "The Roux Brothers on Patisserie" published back in '86 and they do have a passion fruit torte. I haven't made it but I'm sure it's good (everything from them is).

1 1/2 c. sieved passion fruit
6 leaves gelatin
1/2 c. milk
6tbsp. powdered milk
1/2 vanilla bean 
10 yolks
5 tbsp. sugar

Make a custard/anglaise first: soak gelatin, then drain. In sauce pan combine fruit, milk, milk powder, sugar and vanilla bring to boil then temper into yolks. Don't boil (like anglaise) when done add soft gelatin and remove vanilla bean and strain.

Mousse: when custard is room temp. fold in:

1/2 c. vodka (which I would admit or use something else) 
3 c. of cream, whipped 
3 white's worth of Italian meringue (or meringue mix)

There's a photo of this item and it's obviously a strong mousse (cutable) so depending on your needs you might want to use less gelatin.


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Hi W.,
The caramel sauce is thick when cold. I use 6# sugar, 6# cream, 1# butter.


----------



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

OOOOOOPPPPPPS.......I forgot my book at work yesterday.....I promise to remember (I wrote myself a note)today.


----------



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

Caramel Mousse from Michel Roux:


7 tbsp. corn syrup
1 c. sugar
1 vanilla bean (I use paste)

Cook to caramel (brush down sides as you melt)then add:

1 3/4 c. boiling cream
4 tbsp. butter

Pass thru strainer and let cool while you make your bombe.

1/3 c. h2o
5 tbsp. sugar
1 1/2 tbsp. corn syrup

boil to 158f pour into

3/4 c. & 1 tbsp. yolks

continue whipping until room temp.

Dissolve 5 (pre-softened)gelatine leaves in 2 tbsp. hot h2o. Mix gelatine into caramel cream. Fold caramel into bombe then fold in 

1c. whipped cream.


This recipe fills 2 cakes or 18- 2 3/8in dessert rings. It easier to make larger batches then smaller ones. This also freezes perfectly and holds firmly in a torte.


----------



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

P.S. You'll have to tell me if you make the passion fruit mousse how it tasted....o.k.? 

Thanks


----------



## angrychef (Jan 15, 2001)

thanks everyone. I am currently out of passion fruit puree, so I have not tried making any mousse yet. I will try caramel and report back. Thanks again!


----------



## angrychef (Jan 15, 2001)

I made my own version of caramel mousse after comparing ingredient proportions from 3 recipes. I used equal weights of pate au bombe and caramel sauce, then added gelatin and folded in the whipped cream. Tasted pretty good!


----------

